# GenieGO Out of Home Access Stopped Working



## dsexton (May 2, 2007)

I accessed my GenieGO (first generation) today for the first time in a couple of weeks and it told me Out of Home Access was no longer set up. I have tried multiple times on 2 different Win 10 laptops to restore it with no success. It has worked just fine for a long time. I have AT&T Uverse (ugh!) with a 2Wire 3800 HGV-B modem and an ASUS RT66 U router behind it. The Uverse modem is open to all traffic. Port forwarding is set up for 8082 and 8083 as it has always been. The IP address of the GenieGO has not changed and the MAC address. The unit is old enough to think it is a Nomad rather than a GenieGO but that should make no difference. 

I called DirecTV and they told me they can't help me, I need to contact my router manufacturer or ISP for help. Seriously? I asked them about replacing my GenieGO with a GenieGO2 but they told me what I get will depend what is available at the local warehouse; they still will not guarantee that there are no remaining first generation units that they would give me. At least I can still download programs to my laptop or Android tablet. Of course, whether I can them play them or not on my tablet depends on what DTV (AT&T) has recently done with the DTV app. So far I am trying to still use the GenieGO app; as long as I don't try to access the GenieGO through the DTV app it seems to still work. I am really getting fed up. AT&T is ruining DTV faster than I thought they would be able to. I would appreciate any suggestions anyone has for the Out of Home access issue. I have reset the GenieGO, uninstalled and reinstalled the Windows app, nothing is helping. I haven't tried resetting the modem, router, and GenieGO simultaneously because it is a pain, but I suppose I can try that.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Did the WAN IP address of the Asus change?

By process of elimination you have to find out if the cause is Uverse modem or Asus.
So first remove Asus from network.

Connect GG and DVR's directly to Uverse modem.
Be sure DVR's show internet connections and GG has blue light.
Get OOH functioning on that if it won't work. This must work on it's own.

Once that is done, you can add Asus back to network and connect GG and DVR's back to Asus,
If OOH isn't working, its the Asus connectivity that you now troubleshoot.

By process of elimination you will find out which link is the cause and then correct it.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

dsexton said:


> I accessed my GenieGO (first generation) today for the first time in a couple of weeks and it told me Out of Home Access was no longer set up. I have tried multiple times on 2 different Win 10 laptops to restore it with no success. It has worked just fine for a long time. I have AT&T Uverse (ugh!) with a 2Wire 3800 HGV-B modem and an ASUS RT66 U router behind it. The Uverse modem is open to all traffic. Port forwarding is set up for 8082 and 8083 as it has always been. The IP address of the GenieGO has not changed and the MAC address. The unit is old enough to think it is a Nomad rather than a GenieGO but that should make no difference.
> 
> I called DirecTV and they told me they can't help me, I need to contact my router manufacturer or ISP for help. Seriously? I asked them about replacing my GenieGO with a GenieGO2 but they told me what I get will depend what is available at the local warehouse; they still will not guarantee that there are no remaining first generation units that they would give me. At least I can still download programs to my laptop or Android tablet. Of course, whether I can them play them or not on my tablet depends on what DTV (AT&T) has recently done with the DTV app. So far I am trying to still use the GenieGO app; as long as I don't try to access the GenieGO through the DTV app it seems to still work. I am really getting fed up. AT&T is ruining DTV faster than I thought they would be able to. I would appreciate any suggestions anyone has for the Out of Home access issue. I have reset the GenieGO, uninstalled and reinstalled the Windows app, nothing is helping. I haven't tried resetting the modem, router, and GenieGO simultaneously because it is a pain, but I suppose I can try that.


I had the same problem yesterday after trying to restore GenieGo on my Win7pc and Android devices. Ever since the merger of the new DIRECTV app and GenieGo, nothing worked on my pc or my Android devices.

The problem is a corrupted port address either in the app or in your router. Change your port forwarding from 8082-83 to 8092-93 on both the router and in the manual setup in GG. Close the GenieGo app and reopen it. Try to access out of home again. It should work. Then change your port forwarding back to 8082-83 on both the router and GG and you should be good to go.

FWIW GG is now working on my Win7 PC but the Android apps are all broken. Level 2 feedback on this known problem is pending.

Good luck,

Dave

UPDATE 1/13/2016... Still broken here. GenieGo old app works fine under Win7. New DIRECTV app works across all Android devices except when I try to invoke GenieGo. Level 2 has suggested several time wasting remedies but none worked and after 12 days they are getting nowhere fast.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I just spoke with the GenieGO department yesterday (which I didn't know existed), and they are shipping me a 2nd generation GenieGO in the mail....my 1st Gen developed a solid red light error. She had to get it approved by the department supervisor as they are in a transition now. She said there is currently a receiver in beta test that will have GenieGo capabilities built in to the receiver, but not yet available. Not sure if that's hogwash or not. She did mention they are not selling GenieGO's right now to new customers, but getting existing customer's problems taken care of. She was extremely nice on the phone, and the call did not take more than 10 minutes. She even followed up with me 2 hours later with a phone message confirmation on the order getting sent out.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Interesting comment on the receiver. Would be nice to see.

Good luck with GG2, it is faster than the GG1.

But wonder what happened to the OP?


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

NR4P said:


> But wonder what happened to the OP?


Me too...


----------



## dsexton (May 2, 2007)

Thanks to all who have replied and tried to help. I tried switching the ports and that did not work. I called DTV and asked for a GG2 but they told me since In Home is working, there is nothing wrong with my GG so they won't replace it. Continuing to troubleshoot, I see that all ports are supposedly opened on my 2Wire 3800 HGV-B to my ASUS RT-AC66U, but Can You See Me can't find any open ports at all, including Port 80. This makes no sense since the internet is working for me and my 2 Slingboxes are working for out of home. Both the 2Wire and the ASUS have had relatively recent firmware upgrades so I think that one of them must have somehow broken the GG Out of Home Access but I can't figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

DIRECTV has decided they are not the problem, but the jury is still out on that.

Dumb suggestion follows.

Have you tried some of the old school remedies such as making certain your software firewall is off/disabled and that any antivirus programs running are also disabled? Perhaps a chat with your router tech support staff would yield some ideas. I would open the Task Manager or go to MSCONFIG and kill anything running that could be a problem. Doubt any of this will resolve your problem but it cannot hurt to try anyway.

Dave


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

dsexton said:


> Thanks to all who have replied and tried to help. I tried switching the ports and that did not work. I called DTV and asked for a GG2 but they told me since In Home is working, there is nothing wrong with my GG so they won't replace it. Continuing to troubleshoot, I see that all ports are supposedly opened on my 2Wire 3800 HGV-B to my ASUS RT-AC66U, but Can You See Me can't find any open ports at all, including Port 80. This makes no sense since the internet is working for me and my 2 Slingboxes are working for out of home. Both the 2Wire and the ASUS have had relatively recent firmware upgrades so I think that one of them must have somehow broken the GG Out of Home Access but I can't figure out how to fix it.


See post 2
If you don't do that it's very hard to find out which box is the culprit.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

NR4P said:


> See post 2
> If you don't do that it's very hard to find out which box is the culprit.


right on! That is helpful specially if your are dealing with two routers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I got my GenieGO in the mail yesterday, and it was a GG2- 2nd generation.

The nice thing is that it had no trouble configuring port forwarding on my Asus RT-AC68U router. I had many problems with my previous Centurylink hardware setup.

Thanks DirecTV!


----------



## dsexton (May 2, 2007)

Hi I am the OP. Sorry for the delayed update but i flew to Germany last weekend and the jet lag was brutal since I had to work all week. Finally before I left home I sorted out the problem. A firmware update to my ancient uverse gateway changed the firewall songs so it no longer was opening all ports to my Asus router. I had to delete the old dmz settings and redo them. That restored out of home access. I hate AT&T.


----------



## dsexton (May 2, 2007)

Hi I am the OP. Sorry for the delayed update but i flew to Germany last weekend and the jet lag was brutal since I had to work all week. Finally before I left home I sorted out the problem. A firmware update to my ancient uverse gateway changed the firewall songs so it no longer was opening all ports to my Asus router. I had to delete the old dmz settings and redo them. That restored out of home access. I hate AT&T.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

dsexton said:


> Hi I am the OP. Sorry for the delayed update but i flew to Germany last weekend and the jet lag was brutal since I had to work all week. Finally before I left home I sorted out the problem. A firmware update to my ancient uverse gateway changed the firewall songs so it no longer was opening all ports to my Asus router. I had to delete the old dmz settings and redo them. That restored out of home access. I hate AT&T.


I just dropped Uverse and went to a cable modem for higher speed.
But had Uverse a few years. At no time did AT&T reset my port settings with any f/w update but I have a current model iNID/modem.

Have to admit, the cable modem made it easier. Just put it in bridge mode and don't even worry about it. Bridge mode disabled wireless and all management settings. If AT&T did that, it would be very helpful.


----------

